# ATTN: Orange Beach charter captains $$$



## tuna_batter23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys, when I'm not fishing I manage a few hotels in Orange Beach, AL and often have guests ask for advice on who to go fishing with while they are here on vacation. If any of you guys want to let me recommend your boats of a buddy's boat let me know. You can also mail me some brochures, contact information, prices or aything else you might have. I have 3 hotels with over 500 combined rooms so I'm sure I can help you get clients!

Email me directly at "[email protected]"

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill that would be Awesome!!! Will get you my info.


Thank you


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Thank you. We are in the middle of a family emergency but will be in touch with you soon.
Please visit our websites below.


----------

